

Good design for the rest of us? - dman
http://www.qingting.biz/index.php?action=qpro

======
ThomPete
I have long wondered why no one seems to be able to compete with Apple.

The reasons are fairly simple I think.

1\. Apple has 34 years of history. This adds value to their brand. When you
buy an Apple product you are buying much more than just the good looks.

2\. Apple has complete vertical integration. In other words, should you choose
to go after them, you won't just be competing with them on a few verticals but
on every possible vertical, from chipset, to industrial design, to interface
design, to server technology and the list goes on.

3\. Apple has managed lately to build the de-facto strongest digital ecosystem
out there. An ecosystem mind you based on product purchases, real money.

4\. Apple seems to be following the principle of, the best way to predict the
future is to invent it. Apple simply creates their own markets.

5\. Apple have perfected the art of profit making. Their real accomplishment
is selling less than their competitors but still make more money.

It's not difficult to see just how strong this setup is. They are dependent on
no one at all besides their customers, which seems to be loving them.

In other words. Nothing perhaps with the exception of an Apple without Steve
Jobs can really touch them.

------
kolektiv
Design? I don't really think that producing a knock off of the MacBook Pro
counts as design. I'd also be extremely surprised if the build quality was
anywhere close. The MacBook Pro required some fairly careful engineering and
matching of parts, etc. to get the heat production situation under control. I
would be more than hesistant in expecting this to work without flaws.

------
Samuel_Michon
Engadget's title says it all: "Keepin' it real fake: because in China, even
websites aren't safe from knockoffs"

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/01/keepin-it-real-fake-
becau...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/01/keepin-it-real-fake-because-in-
china-even-websites-arent-saf/)

------
chrischen
What is this? I see a bunch of Apple products with the apple logo photoshopped
out. Some shots clearly show OS X (and were presumably lifted from apple's
website), even though the closeups show a windows key on the keyboard and an
off-kilter looking mac.

------
makmanalp
I wonder if the build quality is up to par. Nvidia ION? Wasn't that for really
small set top boxes and netbooks? Maybe they made an ultra low cost version
then?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
It's netbook specs all around, it even has a 1.66Ghz Atom processor. Also, it
comes preinstalled with Windows 7, even though the screenshot on the main page
shows Mac OS X.

------
notphilatall
Seeing how much of their website's features are for-show only (try the nav
buttons under the image), I'd be hesitant.

